# nicht kostenfähig



## lieselotte

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe hier eine Überschrift, die lautet "Nicht Kostenfähig" und im Anschluss eine Aufstellung von Arbeiten, die als "nicht Kostenfähig" eingestuft werden. Z.B.: Verschiebung von Spannstellen, Verschiebung von Schweisspunkten, etc. 

Wäre "costes no facturables" im Spanischen korrekt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Lieselotte


----------



## Tonerl

lieselotte said:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe hier eine Überschrift, die lautet "Nicht Kostenfähig" und im Anschluss eine Aufstellung von Arbeiten, die als "nicht Kostenfähig" eingestuft werden. Z.B.: Verschiebung von Spannstellen, Verschiebung von Schweisspunkten, etc.
> 
> Wäre "costes no facturables" im Spanischen korrekt?
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
> 
> Lieselotte



*Hallo Liselotte !
*
*Da sich anscheinend niemand an deine Frage rantraut, ist sie doch relativ schwierig zu beantworten, habe ich nach dem Ausdruck „nicht kostenfähig“ intensiv recherchiert und festgestellt, dass er sehr, sehr selten verwendet wird !*

*Nach Eingabe von „(nicht) kostenfähig“, fragen sowohl Google, als auch der Duden unisono, ob „kostenfrei“ gemeint sei !*

*Die Übersetzung dafür wäre dann:*
*exento de gastos  *
*Aber da bin ich mir sicher, dass du das selbst weißt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das was hilft, aber einen Versuch war es wert !

**LG
*


----------



## baufred

. wie von Tonerl festgestellt, gibts da keine Treffer zu Übersetzungen - hab' mich selber auch damit "schwer getan"!

... letztlich führte mich der reine Begriff in eine PDF-Datei einer dtsch. Behörde, wo er im Zusammenhang - ähnlich des von lieselotte dargestellten Textumfeldes - der Sachzusammenhang näher erläutert wird; heißt dort: *nicht in Rechnung stellbare hausinterne Leistungen/Arbeitvorgänge/-prozesse .*

... stellt sich hier - für die reine Übersetzung dann sooo dar:
>>  *nicht kostenfähig - no facturable*

... aufs Thema bezogen also:
>>  *nicht in Rechnung stellbare (firmen)interne Arbeiten/Arbeitsprozesse - trabajos/procesos laborales internos no facturables*

... vielleicht jetzt einen Schritt näher ??

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Sibutlasi

'Nicht kostenfähig(e Arbeiten)' kann auf Spanisch als '(trabajos/servicios) *sin cargo*' (auch: 'sin gastos', oder 'gratuitos') übersetzt werden.


----------



## Tonerl

Sibutlasi said:


> 'Nicht kostenfähig(e Arbeiten)' kann auf Spanisch als '(trabajos/servicios) *sin cargo*' (auch: 'sin gastos', oder 'gratuitos') übersetzt werden.


*
Im Klartext, auch:
trabajos/sevicios "exento de gastos" ?*

*Dann wäre die Frage doch zufriedenstellend beatwortet, oder ?

Saludos*


----------



## Sibutlasi

Tonerl said:


> *
> Im Klartext, auch:
> trabajos/sevicios "exento de gastos" ?*
> 
> *Dann wäre die Frage doch zufriedenstellend beatwortet, oder ?
> 
> Saludos*



[Le ruego que me disculpe: aún no me atrevo a escribir en alemán lo que quiero decir a continuación]
_
Exento de gastos _(_servicios/trabajos exento*s* de gastos_, aquí) también es correcto y se entendería, pero creo (yo) que no sonaría tan natural como _(servicios/trabajos....) sin cargo, sin coste, sin gastos, libres de cargo, o gratuitos._ 

La razón es que usamos _exento_ (participio pasivo de _eximir_ = liberar <a alguien> de <una obligación>) casi siempre en lenguaje administrativo, y por tanto 'formal', como atributo de 1) ciudadanos que por su edad o circunstancias (jubilados, desempleados, estudiantes, ... con bajo nivel de renta disponible), *excepcionalmente*, no tienen que pagar ciertas tasas o impuestos *que el resto de los ciudadanos sí deben pagar*, o 2) como atributo de ciertos bienes o rentas por los que, de nuevo, excepcionalmente, no se pagan impuestos o tasas, *al contrario *de lo que ocurre con la mayoría de los bienes y rentas, por los que sí se pagan impuestos o tasas. 

Por tanto, decimos de x que 'está exento de y', si 'x' nombra una excepción a 'y' e 'y' se refiere a una obligación legalmente instituída, pero si algo se ofrece o está disponible sin necesidad de pagarlo, si 'no cuesta nada', no solemos decir que 'está exento de costes', porque *el/un coste *(al contrario que un impuesto)  *no es concebido normalmente *como una obligación legalmente instituída de la que sea posible 'liberar' por ley a ciertos ciudadanos o ciertos bienes y servicios; lo que decimos normalmente si algo 'no cuesta nada' es que es 'gratis', o 'gratuito'. No obstante, si una empresa ofrece a sus clientes ciertos bienes o servicios ('de cortesía') por los que no les cobra nada, al contrario de lo que ocurre con la mayoría de los bienes o servicios que les ofrece, que sí son de pago, es muy probable que en su catálogo oficial (que es un documento en lenguaje formal) esos bienes/servicios 'de cortesía' figuren como 'sin cargo', 'sin coste', 'sin recargo', etc., mientras que, al lado de los bienes/servicios de pago, figurará, simplemente, su precio.

S.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Wow,
*__*Menudo nivel que tienes !!!

Estupenda y erudita explicación; muchas gracias por haberte tomado la molestia de ayudarme a entenderlo todo !

Saludos
*_


----------



## lieselotte

Hola a tod@s, 

mostrando este interés y las explicaciones recibidas. 

También tengo que disculparme por no haber contestado antes. Solo que estaba muy ocupada con este texto, revisándolo una y otra vez.... 

De nuevo muchísimas gracias.


----------

